# Hunting > The Magazine >  She's going to be a cracker of a day

## Rushy

Every now and then a man knows that he is in for a great day.  Today is going to be one of them for me as believe it or not I am going goat shooting with a couple of good Kiwi blokes that I have met through this forum for the first time in my life.

I checked the zero on my .243 on ANZAC day and was happy with the result but this morning I thought I should check it again as I don't want to pull a duffer in front of the guys today.  As often happens at my place there was a fallow buck up the back just on sun up so I thought to myself "why not prove it on a live target.  It was blowing 40 bastards when I got up there but long story shortened I popped it from 80 metres out and there was a deer hanging on the hook by 0830.  I will deal with that later (or more probably tomorrow morning).

Attachment 9162

I will tell more of the goat shoot when I get back.

----------


## madjon_

Rat guns rule,
                       good on ya Rushy,but the photo won't open for me.

Dat's bedder,chunky bugger

----------


## Rushy

What about now?

----------


## PerazziSC3

nice! bit of a step down going goat shooting after getting a deer! 

Photo wont open for me either.

Good luck today

----------


## CreepingDeath

Shot buddy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> nice! bit of a step down going goat shooting after getting a deer! 
> 
> Photo wont open for me either.
> 
> Good luck today


I am actually looking forward to the goat shoot because I have never done it.  Are you guys serious about not being able to see the picture?  I deleted the original and have put it up again.

----------


## Rushy

> Rat guns rule


Today will be the first time the .243 will have gone off the farm as I generally take .270 or 30-06 when I go away but i reckon the .243 will be enough for goats.

----------


## PerazziSC3

243 is enough for any animal in new zealand! can see the photo now, looks tasty

----------


## geezejonesy

dam  Rushy  any day we take a gun off farm its gunna be a cracker day  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> dam  Rushy  any day we take a gun off farm its gunna be a cracker day


Ain't that the truth

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice one Rushy :thumbup:
Have fun on the goats.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TimeRider

Good luck rushy  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

We are on the board

----------


## geezejonesy

just a weee bit of carnage  :15 4 128:

----------


## Munsey

Well done . Are the goats for the freezer ?

----------


## moonhunt

Cool Rushy, go back and check on those gut bags in a week or 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Mix a bit in with the front end of the fallow for sausages  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff Rushy

----------


## Gibo

Nice skills Rushy way to do it!!

----------


## Rushy

> Well done . Are the goats for the freezer ?


Not mine Munsey but Mohawk660 has some hind quarters for a roast.

----------


## Barefoot

> Cool Rushy, go back and check on those gut bags in a week or 2


I'll send him back in a fortnight if he wants, but I've never seen sign of pigs in that block.

----------


## moonhunt

It would be worth a check in passing
Those are the blocks the big silent steath boars live in , where no one looks... travel to feed and root then back to saftey again... and what pighunters dream up too

----------


## Barefoot

If I see sign monday week I'll let you know, he'd have to be standing on the road to find one round there without a pack of dogs.

----------


## Mohawk660

> Not mine Munsey but Mohawk660 has some hind quarters for a roast.


Rushy did you want to swap a back steak for a hind quarter......? Ha . Ha.

----------


## moonhunt

I dont want to tread on toes, if one eats a bait it will again, just move it to a good place for a shot, il lend you a camera
Mohawk, havnt forgotten about getting you out, just starting to run the dogs again and getting them up to speed... will be in touch

----------


## Mohawk660

> I dont want to tread on toes, if one eats a bait it will again, just move it to a good place for a shot, il lend you a camera
> Mohawk, havnt forgotten about getting you out, just starting to run the dogs again and getting them up to speed... will be in touch


Yep sweet as moonhunt when ever suits you. Your going to hold me to putting a pic of my ugly mug on this website arnt you ! I wont be held responsible when the sever crashes! Take care.

----------


## phillipgr

Good skills on the goats boys. What was the death count?

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kotuku

great day for you rushy -obvioujsly not somuch for the stinkies ,serves em right ,didnt olmumalwys use to say curiosity with get you into trouble!!that deer looks like bloody goood eating.

----------


## Rushy

> that deer looks like bloody goood eating.


I'll let you know in a week

----------


## Barefoot

> Good skills on the goats boys. What was the death count?


Grand total of 3.
Rest were in the heavy fern staying out of the wind or laughing at Rushy sitting on a tree stump using his phone to update this thread.

----------


## kimjon

Well done Rushy, with skills like that I should be finding a place for you in my team.

kj

----------


## Rushy

> Well done Rushy, with skills like that I should be finding a place for you in my team.
> 
> kj


What team is that KJ

----------


## Mohawk660

Thanks Barefoot and Rushy for a good day out, had the goat as a roast tonight, slow cooked it in the oven 115 C for 1 &1/2 hours , I was pleasently surprised how good it tasted! Who new goat tasted so good, probably about a billion Indians and another billion Muslims......

----------


## Mohawk660

Opps miss print I cooked it for 3 1/2 hours at 115C.

----------


## TimeRider

I'd like to try goat... and shoot one.

----------


## Rushy

> Thanks Barefoot and Rushy for a good day out, had the goat as a roast tonight, slow cooked it in the oven 115 C for 1 &1/2 hours , I was pleasently surprised how good it tasted! Who new goat tasted so good, probably about a billion Indians and another billion Muslims......


Man that didn't take you long mate.  Did the boys in the station get some or was it all for you?

----------


## stingray

Goat is the most eaten meat in the world. One should not turn up your nose at it, use the stinkin billys for dog tucker but nanny / young stuff are amazing eating dress out as you would a deer or whip off the back wheels and back steaks and get amoungst it. 

I was raised on goat, home kill mutton, and fish.. yip i'm a fat smelly barstard!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

> We are on the boardAttachment 9169


Well done Rushy & the boys, sounds/looks like an excellent day alright!!!!!!

----------


## Mohawk660

> Man that didn't take you long mate.  Did the boys in the station get some or was it all for you?


Nah I was abit slow and they were sharp for once I said, ¨you boys want a venison curry or a roast for Sunday lunch¨.... They must have smelt a rat as they all wanted a curry. But Im cooking again on wednesday night and they are getting Goat for Dinner, I just ant going to tell them what they are eating before they have eaten dinner.

Im not sure how I am going to get one small back leg to feed 4 men....any ideas Rushy???? Only thing I can think of is chucking in my last small leg of fallow as well...Not to sure if its a smart idea to have goat and fallow in the same slow cooker....?

Im going to do this one in the slow cooker i think it will even taste better!

----------


## Rushy

> Im not sure how I am going to get one small back leg to feed 4 men....any ideas Rushy????


Slice it thinly?

----------


## Barefoot

Just do lots of mash spud/kumara to fill them up.

----------


## Mohawk660

> Just do lots of mash spud/kumara to fill them up.


Or just shoot some more goats. Unlike you Barefoot Im shameless and great at dropping huge hints!

----------


## Rushy

> Unlike you Barefoot Im shameless and great at dropping huge hints!


Yes, I detected the underlying suggestion but quite expertly ignored it.

----------


## Barefoot

Will saturday week suit the 2 of you?

----------


## Rushy

I am up for that

----------


## Mohawk660

> Will saturday week suit the 2 of you?


Question:

Mmmm does the Pope like little boys?

Does a Bear shit in the woods?

Do I like Blonde Swiss Swimsuit models?

Answer:

Yes.
Yes.
Yes.

Yip Im available Saturday Week.!!

----------


## Barefoot

Sorry I'm scoring that list as No (current pope specific), Yes, Yes.
So I pose you a simple question:- If a bear shits in the woods and there is no one to smell it, did it really happen?

I suggest you and Rushy start praying for fine(ish) non windy weather  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

If a bear shit in the woods and it had been eating goats then i reckon its crap smells regardless of whether there was anyone there to take a sniff.  I will leave the praying to the Mohican

----------


## Mohawk660

> If a bear shit in the woods and it had been eating goats then i reckon its crap smells regardless of whether there was anyone there to take a sniff.  I will leave the praying to the Mohican


Sorry, we dont pray but I can do a rain dance.....

----------


## Rushy

> Sorry, we dont pray but I can do a rain dance.....


Do you know the anti rain dance?  Do it if you do.

----------


## gadgetman

> Sorry, we dont pray but I can do a rain dance.....


But you can still prey.

Good work guys. Cant wait to get after some myself soon.

----------


## Rushy

> But you can still prey


Very clever GM

----------

